

A Steady-State Economy - mapleoin
http://www.adbusters.org/magazine/81/steady_state_economy.html

======
khafra
More-or-less endless progress is something I took for granted most of my life.
In the last few years, that's started to appear less sound an axiom. It's good
to see a thoughtful exploration of an alternative that doesn't necessarily
involve a large die-off and a reversion to pre-technological hunter/gatherer
tribes--something closer to "the Invisible Hand has taken all those historical
inequities and smeared them out into a broad global layer of what a Pakistani
bricklayer would consider prosperity."

~~~
tjic
You're confusing the last 12 months with a 4,000 + year longterm trend.

Human lifespans, human wealth, and human knowledge have been growing
exponentially for a long time. Check out a graph of American income over the
last century - the Great Depression is just a blip on the inexorable growth.

By failing to have any long term perspective you're just slamming to the
rails, taking the most recent headlines for some sort of reasoned conclusion
on the future of growth.

~~~
khafra
I made a subjective statement, leaving out the research and reasoning that
changed my opinion, on purpose. I don't think this is the right forum to
discuss the limits on terrestrial resources; I've participated in those
threads on reddit and they're interminable, and they never seem to prompt a
single genuine bayesian update.

